
Internet Archive Sues to Stop New Washington State Law - iProject
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/internet-archive-sues-stop-new-washington-state-law
======
alexlitov
Was posted earlier - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121145>

